# Spinning reel ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got $75 in gift cards from basspro and I'm looking to purchase a new reel in the next week or so for around that amount. Putting it on a 7' 6" bps micro lite rod, I like small and light, --- What kind should get ??
Thanks n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I like Pflueger brand have several Trion and Presidents and all performed great; and you should have money left to get some lures also.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

buickfan70 said:


> I like Pflueger brand have several Trion and Presidents and all performed great; and you should have money left to get some lures also.


I have a trion and I think 5 president's there great reels there all 20 and 25 series for the price they can't be beat in my opinion


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

Pflueger president


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Like many, I'm a Pflueger fan, HOWEVER I would stay away from the Trion. I've had Trions on my crappie outfits and my line would constantly get stuck in the small overlap in the line roller on the bail. This happened on all 3 of them. I'd have to pick it out often enough for me to sell all of them. I currently use the Pflueger Summit XT in a size 25 and it's perfect for crappie. Wifey uses Lady President and just as good. Can't go wrong with President. Adjust size for species you plan on targeting but the 30 is good overall size for bass/eyes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I've got $75 in gift cards from basspro and I'm looking to purchase a new reel in the next week or so for around that amount. Putting it on a 7' 6" bps micro lite rod, I like small and light, --- What kind should get ??
> Thanks n good luck and good fishing !


look at the shimano nassi 99 bucks and as nice as the stradic


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> look at the shimano nassi 99 bucks and as nice as the stradic


 Only got 75 but I plan on dragging the Misses along and occasionally she'll pony up the cash, hopefully I'll save my gift cards and still get a reel. If she'll pay I'll upgrade and maybe get a new rod , of course then I will be in the market for another reel--- it never ends !


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

For 10 years I have been stuck on the Zebco Omega/Omega Pro spincast reels. My two older ones work as good as the two new ones.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If I were to go out and buy a reel today and wanted to keep the $$$ under $75 I would buy a Pflueger President in the 30 series. For me it's the almost perfect reel is both cost vs quality. Since I have 6 or 7 of them I'm speaking from experience. I personally like the 30 series because it's small enough to be considered a good fit for lite action rods but it has a big enough spool to allow for good cast ability plus it has decent line capacity so you aren't always changing line if you break off a few times. Most of the time you can get them for around $60 but they're are a few pricier models available. I'm not sure what you get for the upgrades though. All of my 30 series reels are filled with either 4# or 6# mono.
I just recently purchased a 35 series for bass fishing and it's filled with 8# mono.
I'm not a fan of those super small spools. They're just too limiting IMO.

Looking for other options last year I bought a Shimano Sahara. The reels alright but after just a few months it developed a stiff spot in the retrieve. It's super annoying and I would have taken it back to BPS if I still had the receipt. I did take it apart over the winter and it seems good now but that stiff spot or tick disappeared last year for a while but then it returned again. Life is just too short to put up with aggravating stuff so if it acts up again it will be part of Rumpke Mountain.

The one problem I have with reels and this isn't brand or model specific is the line doesn't always go on even. Once spooled the spool looks pyramid shaped or inverted pyramid shaped. This can be fixed by removing or adding washers under the spool to correct the problem. I believe the Sahara in fact came with some spare washer just for this reason. It's a pain in the rear since you have to spool the reel 1st before you'll see the problem.

Good luck with you search.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

For the money you want to spend, I agree with what crappiedude said. Go with the pflueger, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Another pflueger fan boy checking in. I’ve got a couple presidents in various sizes, a couple summit xts, and an arbor (that I haven’t put line on yet). I hear good things about Shimano, Penn, and Mitchell as well, but I don’t have experience with them.
For that size, I’d say the President in size 25 would be small and light enough. I have the size 20 on a 5’6” UL and it’s great but it might be too small for the longer rod.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been fishing Shimano Sahara's on my panfish rigs for quite a few years now. No failures yet & they all (5 or 6) work just fine. There are a couple on my bass/all purpose spinning outfits (size 25 & 30 ?) & they have held up well also....no issues whatsoever. I'm careful with my equipment but it definitely gets used along with annual cleaning & lubrication. I also use Pfluegers....2 Presidents & a Supreme in larger size 40 for salmon & catfish & like them just fine although they don't see near as much fishing time as my panfish & bass gear. Last summer I picked up a small 1000 series Pflueger 10 (?) bearing spinning reel & a St. Croix ultralight from another member here & it is also a nice smooth reel. I'd like to buy new 2 crappie shooting rods with reels this year & the Shimano Nasci in the 25 size is what I'm going with. Nothing against the Pflueger.....it's been a good product for me but my Shimano reels (including my bass baitcasters) have given me many hours of trouble free fishing. Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Only got 75 but I plan on dragging the Misses along and occasionally she'll pony up the cash, hopefully I'll save my gift cards and still get a reel. If she'll pay I'll upgrade and maybe get a new rod , of course then I will be in the market for another reel--- it never ends !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im with Saugeye Tom, I love the Shimano Nasci , actually bought my third one last week, lol one of the things that sold me on it, is that is sealed and yes there is a term they use for it, supposed to be good for salt water applications, so if you dunk it while wading it will still spin smoothly. I have the 3000 series but they do come smaller. I also have a small Lew's spinning reel that I like, Id have to run to check the model, but I have that on a ultra light for casting for crappies.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a couple shimano Nasci reels, also several pflueger presidents and a couple shimano saharas. The Nasci so far is my favorite but also more money. Someone spoke of problems with the trion, I've had one for years and never had an issue.
although i have had problems with a couple of the saharas, with moisture , causing it to stick and gears grind. it has actually ruined a trip or two when they were the only reel i took. I dont make that mistake any more but


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

The sealing process Shimano uses is called Coreprotect, I bought my first one with Kayak fishing in mind. That and I dont spend more the $100 on a reel, heck my crappie trolling reels were $8


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm currently fishing a Shimano but it was a cheaper model (Sienna ??) I think it was on sale for 13 bucks and lasted several years, I got ice inside it this winter, destroyed. As little as I spin fish a $100 reel should out last me


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Spinning reels have always been a dilemma of mine.
Do you buy cheap reels and just throw them away every 3, 4, 5 years when they show signs of fatigue or wear? OR Do you spend a little more and HOPE to get 8, 10 years out of them?
My hope when I bought that Shimano Sahara was it would last a little longer but when it developed that stiff spot or tick I was disappointed to say the least.
Maybe I'll try that Shimano Nasci and see how it works out or Maybe I'll buy one of those cheap BPS reels my buddy uses.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally go cheap 3 - 4 yrs toss it !


crappiedude said:


> Maybe I'll buy one of those cheap BPS reels


 That's what I had previously, lasted as long as my shimano but was probably the same price. 
I've got two old Mitchell 300s but I been saving them for the granddaughter, she's almost ready 

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I swicthed from Shimano as I bought a couple for over $100 that did not spool evenly. Bought the Pflueger Arbor ( large diameter spool) size 30 and it does a g GREAT job with no twist and easy cast's with light lures. I spooled it with 12# Nano and has worked flawlessly for two seasons.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Pflueger President or Arbor for me. Size 30


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Spinning reels have always been a dilemma of mine.
> Do you buy cheap reels and just throw them away every 3, 4, 5 years when they show signs of fatigue or wear? OR Do you spend a little more and HOPE to get 8, 10 years out of them?
> My hope when I bought that Shimano Sahara was it would last a little longer but when it developed that stiff spot or tick I was disappointed to say the least.
> Maybe I'll try that Shimano Nasci and see how it works out or Maybe I'll buy one of those cheap BPS reels my buddy uses.


I went the more expensive route and bought a Pflueger Supreme XT. This will be the third year on it, and it has been flawless. One of the smoothest reels I have ever used.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Terry... just use the 75 for a down payment on a stradic. Last ya the rest of your life


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

My vote goes to the pfleuger and/or shimano... both very dependable reels


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

El Presidente will hold up to the hype!


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

President is hard to beat, but I personally prefer the Shimano cheaper models, sienna & syncopate have served me very well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Gonna throw out a cheap option. I have mitchell avocets that i have been abusing the last 3 years and no issues. Reeled in everything from 10# eyes in icy conditions to bluegills and drag system worked flawlessly in all occasions. I am more about castability and drag system then smoothness though. I have bought about 15 different types of reels and like the cheap avocets the best.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a president...good all around, reasonably priced reel.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NEVER ABUSE REELS. SACREALIGIOUS


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was casting for king salmon in Lake Michigan off a break wall one day beside a fellow and noticed every time he laid his rod and reel down he put a velvet bag over the reel . After awhile I struck up a conversation and asked about his reel. He explained he had always wanted this reel and finally bought one. A van stall. First time I'd ever seen one in action, didn't have a bail, it was a cool setup. Then I asked him if he minded tellin me how much a reel like that cost. He said it was insane but he paid $1000 for it. It was a beautiful gold color and I laughed and told him now I understand about the velvet bag on the reel when you lay it down.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have president's, trion's, diawa's, lews , have not had any problems with them.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> He said it was insane but he paid $1000 for it


Probably gonna pass on the Van stall, although some models are priced just under $500. 
If I spend that much on a reel it'll be a fly reel.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Spinning reels have always been a dilemma of mine.
> Do you buy cheap reels and just throw them away every 3, 4, 5 years when they show signs of fatigue or wear? OR Do you spend a little more and HOPE to get 8, 10 years out of them?
> My hope when I bought that Shimano Sahara was it would last a little longer but when it developed that stiff spot or tick I was disappointed to say the least.
> Maybe I'll try that Shimano Nasci and see how it works out or Maybe I'll buy one of those cheap BPS reels my buddy uses.


I have a couple small boxes of old spinning reels I have retired. Worn out or in some sort of dis repair, broken parts etc. I could just never throw them away. Every once in awhile I go through them. I'll pick one up and it will take me back in years and remind me of something. Kind of like going through a scrap book to me.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diawa BG in the 1500 or 2000 size. You can find them for around 80-90. They blow away any other spinning reel until the 180 dollar range. Built tough, unlike the shimanos or any other reel under $150.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Until you approach $200 or so, you simply can't beat the new Daiwa BG series, IMHO.
In the OPs case, I'd go with a 2500, though.
I think many people buy too small of a spinning reel. A bigger reel often has "more" drag.
The Digigear on Daiwa models is very, very nice....and a 2500 or 3000 has enough drag for most fresh water fish, save for maybe giant sturgeon or the like.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Until you approach $200 or so, you simply can't beat the new Daiwa BG series, IMHO.
> In the OPs case, I'd go with a 2500, though.
> I think many people buy too small of a spinning reel. A bigger reel often has "more" drag.
> The Digigear on Daiwa models is very, very nice....and a 2500 or 3000 has enough drag for most fresh water fish, save for maybe giant sturgeon or the like.


Right, I think so too. But he said it's going on a lite rod, so I was thinking finesse. If you want an all around bass reel than go with 2500 or 3000, finesse 1500 or 2000.


----------



## note (Sep 29, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> Right, I think so too. But he said it's going on a lite rod, so I was thinking finesse. If you want an all around bass reel than go with 2500 or 3000, finesse 1500 or 2000.


I have the Lew's Mach Crush spinning reel one sweet real I would buy another one no questions asked


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

In your price range I think the Quantum PTI series reels are a good fit. I have 5 of a model that is no longer made. THey get used and maybe a bit abused, but fishing lakes and creeks, sand is inevitable as is some gunk from being in the boat. Other than an annual cleaning and lubrication all have been trouble free. Spare spools are nice to have but too expensive on these models. Most of mine are 10 series so a quick line change is not overly costly


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> look at the shimano nassi 99 bucks and as nice as the stradic


Came here to say this. The Nasci is absolutely the best reel you can get for under $100. The drag is amazing.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just purchased pair of the Shimano Nasci 2500's for my crappie shooting rods. They are very smooth reels & the drag is flat out excellent. Mike


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Came here to say this. The Nasci is absolutely the best reel you can get for under $100. The drag is amazing.


In the most friendly way possible, I'll throw an equal size BG up against a Nasci any time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Came here to say this. The Nasci is absolutely the best reel you can get for under $100. The drag is amazing.


How have you been ol man


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with Berkshire, the Daiwa BG is nice. It offers on/off anti reverse switch too which the Nasci does not.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How have you been ol man


Been doing great man! Got a great job with great hours, able to fish 10x more.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Good...I left the other place and went back to tool and die.....soda sucked


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Okuma, or Pflueger reels are very smooth.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

fluuugar


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

whatever reel you prefer, just get on the water and fish with it.
life is too d*mn short.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

berkshirepresident said:


> whatever reel you prefer, just get on the water and fish with it.
> life is too d*mn short.


 Getting on the water isn't the problem, it's getting off the water and into a shop.
Probably Friday will be the day(if I ain't fishing) leaning towards a cheap shimano and a Pluger President and a new 9 ft micro lite just for fun
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Getting on the water isn't the problem, it's getting off the water and into a shop.
> Probably Friday will be the day(if I ain't fishing) leaning towards a cheap shimano and a Pluger President and a new 9 ft micro lite just for fun
> Good luck and good fishing !


stick with the pres (hey new campaign slogan)


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lil Crappie said:


> Okuma, or Pflueger reels are very smooth.


Cool looking fish in your avatar Where and how did you catch it?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well thanks for all the input on this thread. Was in the market for a reel earlier this week and bought a Johnny Morris Signature Series reel. Funny thing is that it would not seat on the Fenwick rod that I bought so I sent it back and decided to buy the Diawa BG2500.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good choice I have a BG2000 that's solid as a rock


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ended up with the pflueger trion 25, a 9'6"micro lite rod and a cheap $17 bps " stampede reel for the new rod, doubtful I'll use the 9 ft rod much, but I always wanted one, we'll see. The bps reel seems to be made nearly identical to the trion.
Thanks to everyone for the info and advise, mainly chose the trion because of the cost, it would've been tough for me to spend more than $40 on a spinning reel, I just won't use it enough, I'd rather be fly fishing  Thanks again n
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice ! Good luck. It's just in time for 2019 !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 299431
> 
> Ended up with the pflueger trion 25, a 9'6"micro lite rod and a cheap $17 bps " stampede reel for the new rod, doubtful I'll use the 9 ft rod much, but I always wanted one, we'll see. The bps reel seems to be made nearly identical to the trion.
> Thanks to everyone for the info and advise, mainly chose the trion because of the cost, it would've been tough for me to spend more than $40 on a spinning reel, I just won't use it enough, I'd rather be fly fishing  Thanks again n
> Good luck and good fishing !


Once a purist always a purist...Lmao. nice rig Terry...welcome to the dark side


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

pflueger president no debate. If you had 200$ I'd say a Stradic but you cannot beat the president for its price


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Pflueger Summit XT...BPS and Cabela's "exclusive"
Now discontinued.
6.2:1 speed
some kinda carbon fiber magnesium blah dy blah body

$50
they size a little small on the spool so go with a size larger than you normally like....
nice reel. Price is great. Comparable to the fancy president but only $50.
i own one currently and i also own a $340 Shimano sustain.....the expensive reel sits in the garage waiting on a new anti-reverse bearing.
easier to just buy a new reel than replace bearing....hahaha
If your are hard on equipment like me.....Go cheap and replace occasionally.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have that same pflueger trion reel. I've had it for 4 years and it still works like new. When ever it breaks on me I will replace it with the same reel.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

fishin.accomplished said:


> Pflueger Summit XT...BPS and Cabela's "exclusive"
> Now discontinued.
> 6.2:1 speed
> some kinda carbon fiber magnesium blah dy blah body
> ...


I got a couple Summit XTs on Black Friday when they were 30 bucks. Can’t be beat for that price!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Pflueger used to make a Purist reel...that I thought was nicer than the President.
Before I got hooked on the new BG reels, I would buy a Purist whenever they went on sale.....and still have three or so new in box.
Over time, four still work very well while two have had their bearings become....less than smooth.
I've got both a Supreme and a Supreme XT that have been flawless for 6-8 years now.
I can't be the only one to say the following....but I've still got two Shimano Solstace 2000FH and two Solstace 3000FH reels (the nice ones which also had one handed "QuickFire" casting "triggers") going strong. 20-25 years old, if I had to guess.


----------

